# How I can tell if my weed is hydroponic?



## greened (Nov 22, 2008)

My dealer gave me this really good looking bud that is amazing that he said was grown hydroponic. What should hydroponic look and feel like?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

:rofl: :bolt: :bong: :stoned:


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 22, 2008)

Exactly the same as weed grown in soil.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 22, 2008)

greened said:
			
		

> My dealer gave me this really good looking bud that is amazing that he said was grown hydroponic. What should hydroponic look and feel like?


 
You cant tell them apart.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

You guys are silly.... want to know how to tell if it was hydro?.... heres the secret....

Take the weed, put it in a bag, put duct tape around it and send it to me,,,, I have a hydroanalyzer, ill let you know what it was grown in....... .....I promise......:joint:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 22, 2008)

* :doh: if it floats its done in soil, if it sinks, it's done in hydro :rofl: *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 22, 2008)

ohh, come on, people.... u r all so silly...

just look at it... if it's wet, it was grown in hydro... if it's dry, soil... sheesh!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Nov 22, 2008)

greened said:
			
		

> My dealer gave me this really good looking bud that is amazing that he said was grown hydroponic. What should hydroponic look and feel like?


 
I've noticed a lot of dealers charge more for hydroponic weed, as if that somehow makes it better.  Like somehow dirt-based weed is "steak" but hydroponically grown is "T-bone steak."


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

I like dirt weed..lol


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

place one bud in a glass of water of water and another in bury in some dirt. Weed will only grow however it was originally planted, so whichever one continues to grow is how it was originally planted. That's the oldest trick in the book, plus you get more bud...


----------



## aaonehundred (Nov 22, 2008)

greened said:
			
		

> What should hydroponic look and feel like?


Is this a trick question??. .LOL:rofl:


----------



## adammiller34 (Nov 22, 2008)

Lol Crack The Stem In Half And If It Is Hollow Then Its Hydro Lol...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Ok i feel bad and i don't want you to destroy your bud like some of us have recommended. Let me guess, your dealer told you it was hydro at the same time he told you it was going to cost more than usual. A common misconception is that hydro is better, so some guys will just call their stuff hydro to justify the price, hydroponics is just a different way of growing but no real way to tell by looking at the bud.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

> Let me guess, your dealer told you it was hydro at the same time he told you it was going to cost more than usual.


 
lol.... thats common practice around here...

you should grow some schwag out real pretty and tell him its hydroponic and make your money back....:hubba:


----------



## BUDISGUD (Nov 22, 2008)

your dealer just wants more money because he fell for the same scam ,he just moved the cost too you


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2008)

i can't help but laugh when i hear the prices of weed around here...all because some one mentions hydro....it's like hearing some one say they have infra red (infa red in the rap songs) on their pistol...they have no idea what they are talking about..


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 22, 2008)

In my area a lot of people dont even know what hydro is or how it is grown.  They think it is a kind of weed not the way it is grown.  It is so pathetic how people around here call their stuff hydro.  Every time someone comes around with this so called hydro I ask them what hydro means and they have no clue.   I have to explain to them what hydroponics is and then they look like an idiot every time!!!!!!!!!!!!  It shouldnt matter weather its hydro or soil bud.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 22, 2008)

One guy i know tried to "pre sell" weed to me that he said was hydroponic... He ven had a picture on his phone of the plants.... they were in soil under cfl.....they were about 6 inches tall and he wanted me to put a deposit on some because he said the hydroponic weed goes very fast....

what an idiot!


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 22, 2008)

lol, that is really really funny.........................
some very good responices, but for real,there is no way to tell, hydro grown weed just means it was grown in water, or water vapor.....lol but i wonder if u can tell the diffrence if its grown in fogponics? lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 22, 2008)

i love the hydro method and it CAN produce "better" smoke ,but just being hydro sets nothing in stone....it can still turn out to be bunk


----------



## whiterussian (Nov 22, 2008)

greened said:
			
		

> My dealer gave me this really good looking bud that is amazing that he said was grown hydroponic. What should hydroponic look and feel like?


 
you put the weed in a glass of water and put 335 grains of salt in it and if it sinks its hydro if it rises its soil


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 22, 2008)

Come on guys, he is a newbie and just asked a question.  He'll probably be very reluctant to ask his next one after all this.

greened,

If you haven't already figured it out, there is no way to tell.  A lot of dealers label stuff "hydro" because it has a connotation that it is better quality using an advanced process to grow it.  There is really no way to know since there are so many factors involved in what makes quality weed.  A junk strain grown in hydro will not be better than quality genetics raised by a soil grower.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> place one bud in a glass of water of water and another in bury in some dirt. Weed will only grow however it was originally planted, so whichever one continues to grow is how it was originally planted. That's the oldest trick in the book, plus you get more bud...


 



:rofl:


----------

